# growth inhibitor



## phasthound (Jun 24, 2005)

A client writes:
> A quick question for you, I'm wondering if you could provide some guidance.
> I have a pretty prolific trumpet vine growing on a trellis next to my
> house--the base vines from the ground are about two inches in diameter, so I
> believe it's a fairly mature vine. I hacked it back pretty severely last
> fall, which included getting the stuff climbing on the house itself, but
> what that's done is promoted lots of new growth all up and down the vine. I
> want to coat part of the trunk with something that will inhibit future
> growth on these sections, and allow it to grow at the outer parts that are
> facing away from the house. I know there's something used on trees when
> they're cut back--didn't know if it's the same stuff I can use on this vine.
> Do you have any recommendations?
I'm not aware of anything that will help. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## arboromega (Jun 25, 2005)

PBI Gordon makes a spray for growth regulation. i think it is called attrimec but could be confusing the name with another of their products. look at the pbi gordon web site. iknow it is a growth regulator requiring an annual spray


----------



## Elmore (Jun 25, 2005)

Attrimec will stop elongation and produce a bushy plant. That doesn't sound like what the doctor ordered. Check this out : http://www.dbsupply.com/db_website/garden_guy/2004_articles/04262004.htm
Something along these lines may be what is wanted.


----------



## phasthound (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks, that sounds like the solution!


----------

